# Please help w/labs =)



## Heathers (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all,
I will start out with my lab results.

Thyroglobulin antibody 3.4 0.0-0.9
Thyroid Peroxidase TPO 338 0-34
Ana -negative
RA factor - 7.6 0-13.9
SED rate - 5 0-32
C reactive protein 7.31 0-3
Ultrasound - a small cyst and heterogeneous in echotexture in both lobes. And the Dr said they are enlarged.

My doctor wanted to test for connective tissue disease since I am having mild joint pain in my fingers and swelling. So the results came back negative but my insurance requires general lab work done each year and they tested C reactive protein which came back elevated. It was noted that this was due to inflammation in my body as I do not have heart issues or cancer.

So I was thinking perhaps the c reactive protein was elevated because maybe I did have a connective tissue disease. But since the results came back negative, would this be elevated from Hashimotos? My Dr would not confirm and tell me its Hashimotos either. Or is it possible to be cancer even though I do not have any nodules?

Thanks, just not sure what to think.


----------



## Heathers (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone know?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry, this is outside of my knowledge/experience. I'm guessing you've done some research on C-reactive protein...what have you been able to find out?


----------



## Heathers (Aug 14, 2013)

I really don't know anything about it other than its an indicator of inflammation which can include autoimmune and cancer.

The bad thing is right now I'm in limbo with doctors so I'm not sure that I will be able to discuss it with someone. So I wasn't sure if this is something I should be looking into further or just chalk it up to Hashimotos.

Thank you for help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Heathers said:


> Hi all,
> I will start out with my lab results.
> 
> Thyroglobulin antibody 3.4 0.0-0.9
> ...


You do have RA Factor and it would be very smart to be checked for Lupus as well.

Your Thyroglobulin Ab is rather high. How do you know that you don't have any cancer of the thyroid?

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html


----------



## Heathers (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you Andros, I'm not sure about not having cancer. I figured I didn't since I do not have any nodules. So it is possible to have thyroid cancer without having nodules? Sorry for a dumb question, I did google it but could not find an answer.

So I do have RA factor even though the number is within range?

Thank you, I really appreciate every ones knowledge.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I suppose it's possible to have early, early cancer without nodules, but I feel pretty confident in saying that *nearly* everyone (if not everyone) I've interacted with here had one or more nodules at the time their cancer became evident.


----------



## Heathers (Aug 14, 2013)

The ultrasound noted a small cyst, not sure if that means anything or not. But the Doctor didn't seem concerned.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Heathers said:


> Hi all,
> I will start out with my lab results.
> 
> Thyroglobulin antibody 3.4 0.0-0.9
> ...


C REACTIVE PROTEIN
The level of CRP in the blood is normally low.

A high or increasing amount of CRP in the blood suggests the presence of inflammation but will not identify its location or the condition causing it. In individuals suspected of having a serious bacterial infection, a high CRP suggests the presence of one. In people with chronic inflammatory conditions, high levels of CRP suggest a flare-up or that treatment has not been effective.

If the CRP level is initially elevated and drops, then it means that the inflammation or infection is subsiding and/or responding to treatment.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/crp/tab/test

RA FACTOR
The RF test must be interpreted in conjunction with a person's symptoms and clinical history to make a diagnosis of RA, Sjögren syndrome, or another condition.

In those with symptoms and clinical signs of rheumatoid arthritis, the presence of significant concentrations of RF indicates that it is likely that they have RA. In people with the symptoms of Sjögren syndrome, significant concentrations of RF indicate that it is likely that they have Sjögren.

A negative RF test does not rule out RA or Sjögren syndrome. About 20% of people with RA and many of those with Sjögren syndrome will be persistently negative for RF and/or may have very low levels of RF.

Positive RF test results may also be seen in healthy people and in people with conditions such as: endocarditis; systemic lupus erythematosus (lupus); tuberculosis; syphilis; sarcoidosis; cancer; viral infection; or disease of the liver, lung, or kidney. The RF test is not used to diagnose or monitor these other conditions.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/rheumatoid/tab/test

It might be wise to be tested for Lupus. Do you have any strange symptoms that you cannot attribute to the usual thyroid disease symptoms? If you do, can you tell us what they are?

Tests for Lupus: Anti-dsDNA, C3, C4 (Complimentary) Incidentally, just because ANA is negative does not mean you should not be tested for Lupus.


----------



## Heathers (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you so much Andros!!
Since I tested negative for ANA, RA factor and sed rate, how can I convince the doctor to test me for Lupus? I fear this is probably going to be a battle. I was basically told that these test ruled out connective tissue disease. Although my grandmother had Lupus, as well as my aunt and 2 cousins, so its very much in my family.

The only odd strange symptom that I have is this http://www.erythromelalgia.org/WhatisEM.aspx My hands will swell and get really really hot and bright red from my knuckles down to my finger tips and the palms of my hands do it as well. I have not been diagnosed with it as my doctor just totally blew me off. However I am convinced it has to be erythromelalgia, although I do not have severe pain.

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Heathers said:


> Thank you so much Andros!!
> Since I tested negative for ANA, RA factor and sed rate, how can I convince the doctor to test me for Lupus? I fear this is probably going to be a battle. I was basically told that these test ruled out connective tissue disease. Although my grandmother had Lupus, as well as my aunt and 2 cousins, so its very much in my family.
> 
> The only odd strange symptom that I have is this http://www.erythromelalgia.org/WhatisEM.aspx My hands will swell and get really really hot and bright red from my knuckles down to my finger tips and the palms of my hands do it as well. I have not been diagnosed with it as my doctor just totally blew me off. However I am convinced it has to be erythromelalgia, although I do not have severe pain.
> ...


It could be Reynaud's also and do you have that mask like they show on the face. You see how complicated this is because Lupus has the "butterfly" mask as well.

EM would be a rare diagnosis; I am thinking. Will have to research that!

And since Lupus appears to be familial; my bet is on that.

If a doctor "blows you off"; it is definitely time for a new and better one. You need in-depth testing here.

God bless!


----------

